# Fungus on back of Cobalt



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, was looking for a ID on whats on the back of my Cobalt's back. He is still eating but would like to know what going on with him. All my other frogs are looking good. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not sure if that's a fungus or an incomplete shed.

s


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

All I see is a glare. I do think the frog is a bit thin, suggest isolating and observation with increase in food.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

First picture is glare - second picture shows a little more.

s


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry about that guys, lets see if this is better. He is very thin and has been like this since I got him about a month ago. I try to feed him multiple times a day. He eats 10-20 ff every time I put them in his tub.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Your frog appears to have an infection either bacterial or fungal. As I said isolate him and give extra food. He should ideally be seen by a vet . The area will more than likely get worse without proper treatment.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious, why did you purchase a thin frog and have you contacted the seller about this frog if he was having problems from day one?


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Now the fun part begins to find a vet for dart frogs in New Mexico. The guy that i got them from was getting out of the hobby and the rest of the frogs and froglets looked and are doing well. He is also in a quarantine tub away from other frogs.


----------

